# subscription help



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Can anyone help me with this, if I post on a thread it subs me to the thread automatically but not all threads I post on I want to sub to and to make it even worse I use tapatalk now a lot so my phone will alert me when someone posts on a thread I'm sub to which is good if I'm subbed to it but not so good and quite annoying when I get constant alerts to threads I don't want to be subbed to like in the welcome lounge.

Please help


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

While on tapatalk hold down on the thread you want subbed it'll then give you options to be notified daily instantly weekly or no notification at all...


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

@Ackee&Saltfish cheers mate didn't know that with being new to tapatalk, I'll do that now. Is there a way of stopping subbing to all threads when using the pc?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Click *Settings* in the upper-right, then choose *General Settings* from the left menu.

The option you want to change is *Default Thread Subscription Mode*


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Finally I'm not subscribed to 554 threads :beer:


----------

